# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Syneti, vepër penale në Gjermani

## Scion

KÖLN - Një gjykatë në Köln të Gjermanisë vendosi që syneti i fëmijëve për arsye fetare duhet të trajtohet si shkaktim i plagëve të rënda trupore dhe se si i tillë mund të jetë vepër penale. 

Duke marrë parasysh se ky vendim në të ardhmen do të mund të konsiderohej si precedent, ai shkaktoi reagime të ashpra, fillimisht të bashkësisë hebraike, e cila e konsideron këtë si sulm ndaj lirisë fetare. 

Në arsyetimin e vendimit pohohet se me synet, trupi i fëmijës ndryshon përgjithmonë dhe shtohet se një ndryshim i tillë është në kundërshtim me interesat e fëmijës, i cili privohet nga mundësia që më vonë vetë të përcaktohet për përkatësi fetare dhe çdo gjëje tjetër që ka të bëjë me këtë. 

Në vendimin e gjykatës shkruhet se vendimi nuk i referohet synetit për arsye mjekësore. Bashkësia hebraike, por edhe ajo myslimane në Gjermani njoftoi se vendimi i gjykatës në Köln paraqet formën më serioze të përzierjes në të drejtat e bashkësive fetare. 

(er.nu/koha/BalkanWeb)

Hajt me shnet! Ne rruge te mbare ...

----------


## safinator

Shume zgjidhje e logjikshme.
Mbase ai femija kur rritet nuk ka me si te ktheje mbrapsh ate qe ka humbur.

----------


## Scion

> Shume zgjidhje e logjikshme.
> Mbase ai femija kur rritet nuk ka me si te ktheje mbrapsh ate qe ka humbur.


Haahaha, jo jo ... ke koncept gabim. Loool ...

Nuk e gjen gje bilbilin nga syneti, por eshte e panevojshme. Mbase ne kohet primitive kur pislleku sundonte boten, mund te justifikohej nje akt i tille por sot me zhvillimin e sistemit shendetsor nje akt i tille eshte primitiv dhe i panevojshem.

----------


## safinator

> Haahaha, jo jo ... ke koncept gabim. Loool ...
> 
> Nuk e gjen gje bilbilin nga syneti, por eshte e panevojshme. Mbase ne kohet primitive kur pislleku sundonte boten, mund te justifikohej nje akt i tille por sot me zhvillimin e sistemit shendetsor nje akt i tille eshte primitiv dhe i panevojshem.


Une e di shume mire cfare eshte syneti.
E kam fjalen qe nje person kur rritet mbase nuk i pelqen gjendja e tij dhe do donte qe prinderit te mos kishin kryer nje praktike te tille.

----------


## USA NR1

> Shume zgjidhje e logjikshme.
> Mbase ai femija kur rritet nuk ka me si te ktheje mbrapsh ate qe ka humbur.


haha lool :ngerdheshje:

----------


## baaroar

Po muslimanët përse e kanë kopjuar synetllëkun nga jahudët?
Nuk e kanë copyright këta të fundit?!

----------


## Scion

> Po muslimanët përse e kanë kopjuar synetllëkun nga jahudët?
> Nuk e kanë copyright këta të fundit?!


Jane nje fis aman   :buzeqeshje:  haha

----------


## BEHARI

Si shum telashe i paskeni fute vehtes qe te mirreni me hallate te Myslimanve e hebrejve,apo nuk keni se cfar te beni tjeter??!

----------


## the admiral

> Haahaha, jo jo ... ke koncept gabim. Loool ...
> 
> Nuk e gjen gje bilbilin nga syneti, por eshte e panevojshme. Mbase ne kohet primitive kur pislleku sundonte boten, mund te justifikohej nje akt i tille por *sot me zhvillimin e sistemit shendetsor nje akt i tille eshte primitiv dhe i panevojshem*.


e ke gabim.
nje shok i ngushte i imi eshte urolog dhe po me thoshte se numri i te rriturve qe bejne kete ndrhyrje eshte mjaft i larte.
une njoh te huaj qe jane bere synet dhe nuk jane as myslimane e as hebrenj.

----------


## Blizoo

> Haahaha, jo jo ... ke koncept gabim. Loool ...
> 
> Nuk e gjen gje bilbilin nga syneti, por eshte e panevojshme. Mbase ne kohet primitive kur pislleku sundonte boten, mund te justifikohej nje akt i tille* por sot me zhvillimin e sistemit shendetsor nje akt i tille eshte primitiv dhe i panevojshem*.


Nuk mund te quash ashtu si ne bold , ku nje shtet ti garanton lirite dhe ligjet fetare si Gjermanija , nuk eshte e drejte kjo .
Nuk eshte edhe e sakte qe syneti eshte i panevojshem "* McGill University di Montreal Kanada del se syneti nuk te heq asgje persa i takon fushes seksuale,por redukton shume rrezikun ndaj semundjeve transmetuese veçanerisht SIDES*."

----------


## Scion

Ceshtja e mbrojtjes ndaj aids eshte kontroversiale, nuk ka nje te dhene te sakte e cila konfirmon perfundimisht qe pretendimi eshte OK, shkencerisht.

Ajo qe une jam kunder eshte krijimi i nje lloj ideje se Syneti te mbron nga AIDS, dhe me kete rast persona te pa-informuar mire hedhin poshte perdorimin e profilaktikeve si mbrojtja e vetme efikase ndaj smundjeve ngjitese imunitare.

Te gjith te tjeret, qe lexojne mesazhin tim ...
Injorojini keto palo studime shkencore dhe perdorni masa mbrojtese. I bere apo i pabere synet vlen shprehja "Sans Latex pas de sexe."

----------


## A.LePuLush

> Haahaha, jo jo ... ke koncept gabim. Loool ...
> 
> Nuk e gjen gje bilbilin nga syneti, por eshte e panevojshme. Mbase ne kohet primitive kur pislleku sundonte boten, mund te justifikohej nje akt i tille por sot me zhvillimin e sistemit shendetsor nje akt i tille eshte primitiv dhe i panevojshem.


Keta doktorat ketu duhet te jene gabin atehere. 


Je gabim.

----------


## the admiral

> Ceshtja e mbrojtjes ndaj aids eshte kontroversiale, nuk ka nje te dhene te sakte e cila konfirmon perfundimisht qe pretendimi eshte OK, shkencerisht.
> 
> Ajo qe une jam kunder eshte krijimi i nje lloj ideje se Syneti te mbron nga AIDS, dhe me kete rast persona te pa-informuar mire hedhin poshte perdorimin e profilaktikeve si mbrojtja e vetme efikase ndaj smundjeve ngjitese imunitare.
> 
> Te gjith te tjeret, qe lexojne mesazhin tim ...
> Injorojini keto palo studime shkencore dhe perdorni masa mbrojtese. I bere apo i pabere synet vlen shprehja "Sans Latex pas de sexe."


nuk te mbron nga aids por zvogelon mundesine e infektimit... gje e vertetuar shkencerisht.
http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Salu...one_aids.shtml

ja cfare thote WHO organizata boterore e shendetesise:
*There is compelling evidence that male circumcision reduces the risk of heterosexually acquired HIV infection in men by approximately 60%. Three randomized controlled trials have shown that male circumcision provided by well trained health professionals in properly equipped settings is safe. WHO/UNAIDS recommendations emphasize that male circumcision should be considered an efficacious intervention for HIV prevention in countries and regions with heterosexual epidemics, high HIV and low male circumcision prevalence.
*

----------


## Scion

Te te sjell dhe une nja 100 faqe te tjera qe pretendojne te kunderten? Edhe ato jane institucione ... e cu pa pastaj?

Ja cthote US Navy.

http://www.thewholenetwork.org/14/po...v-or-stis.html




> Conclusions: Although there may be other medical or cultural reasons for male circumcision, it is not associated with HIV or STI prevention in this U. S. military population.


Ja dhe nje tjeter, meqe nisi ceshtja e linqeve.

New Study: Australia Rejects Circumcision as a Preventative for HIV




> "Circumcision of infants or other minors has no place among HIV control measures in the Australian and New Zealand context; proposals such as these should be rejected."


http://www.thewholenetwork.org/14/po...e-for-hiv.html

Per tu mbrojtur nga infeksionet perdoren profilaktiket. End of story

----------


## Ziti

sa poshte kane rene gjermanet. ne vend te meren me papunesine meren me historira bythesh.

----------


## Luarasi

:Mos: Fete jane institucione qe merren me ndalesa, sanksionime, diskriminime etj. Le te prvojne pakes nga helmi i tyre dhe te shohin se si duket. Ankohen se u behet padrejtesi, por nuk ankohen kur predikojne gurezime deri ne vdekje dhe mizori te tjera te ngjashme.

----------


## Baptist

> nuk te mbron nga aids por zvogelon mundesine e infektimit... gje e vertetuar shkencerisht.
> http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Salu...one_aids.shtml
> 
> ja cfare thote WHO organizata boterore e shendetesise:
> *There is compelling evidence that male circumcision reduces the risk of heterosexually acquired HIV infection in men by approximately 60%. Three randomized controlled trials have shown that male circumcision provided by well trained health professionals in properly equipped settings is safe. WHO/UNAIDS recommendations emphasize that male circumcision should be considered an efficacious intervention for HIV prevention in countries and regions with heterosexual epidemics, high HIV and low male circumcision prevalence.
> *


absolutisht e pavertete

----------


## jarigas

> KÖLN - Një gjykatë në Köln të Gjermanisë vendosi që syneti i fëmijëve për arsye fetare duhet të trajtohet si shkaktim i plagëve të rënda trupore dhe se si i tillë mund të jetë vepër penale. 
> 
> Duke marrë parasysh se ky vendim në të ardhmen do të mund të konsiderohej si precedent, ai shkaktoi reagime të ashpra, fillimisht të bashkësisë hebraike, e cila e konsideron këtë si sulm ndaj lirisë fetare. 
> 
> Në arsyetimin e vendimit pohohet se me synet, trupi i fëmijës ndryshon përgjithmonë dhe shtohet se një ndryshim i tillë është në kundërshtim me interesat e fëmijës, i cili privohet nga mundësia që më vonë vetë të përcaktohet për përkatësi fetare dhe çdo gjëje tjetër që ka të bëjë me këtë. 
> 
> Në vendimin e gjykatës shkruhet se vendimi nuk i referohet synetit për arsye mjekësore. Bashkësia hebraike, por edhe ajo myslimane në Gjermani njoftoi se vendimi i gjykatës në Köln paraqet formën më serioze të përzierjes në të drejtat e bashkësive fetare. 
> 
> (er.nu/koha/BalkanWeb)
> ...


Vendim i drejte per nje bashkesi te emancipuar!! Me se fundi evropianet po mesojne t'i thone "jo" barbarizmave anakronistike  te shkretinoreve atavike!!
Kujt s'i pelqen, le te kthehet ne stanin nga ka ardhur.....

P.S. Admiral!! Po me zhgenjen more djale...!!

----------


## PINK

Ne USA nje % mjaft e larte e bebeve qe lindin behen. Just saying you know... lol

----------


## jarigas

> Ne USA nje % mjaft e larte e bebeve qe lindin behen. Just saying you know... lol


E bejne per t'i mbrojtur nga perhapja e HIV nder te sapolindurit(ata çifute dhe simos myslimane, nen shembullin e profetit, fillojne qe sapo lindin me praktika seksuale)...... :Mos:

----------

